# Exotics



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

It seems most people here seem to have dogs. I grew up with dogs, but the apartment building I live in doesnt allow them. I do have 5 snakes, a bearded dragon, a chinchilla and a sandfish. In the past Ive also had red eyed tree frogs, clown frogs, pac man frogs, uromastyx, a ferret and my daughters hamsters. I like most animals. I'll try and get some pics up when I can unless the snakes freak anyone out.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I used to have two African water frogs. The expected life span on them was "about a month." We gave them away seven years later.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Snakes don't bother me as I raised some years ago. I had King snakes. My all time fovorite is the old common Corn snake. Got handle a 5' 6" Indigo one time. They are real beautys. Post them bad boys up here.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I had some Mozambique mouth breeders a few years back.. That's one for those into Ichthyology...


W


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of snakes, I just don't dig on lizards. I'm not squeamish, just don't like the spawn of Satan.

Here's my ferret. People are just as ignorant of pet laws as they are of gun laws. "Aren't ferrets illegal?"


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

awww i am thinking about finding a rescue ferret but i don't know how well it'd get along with my dogs when i had it out for playtime.


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Chinchilla and a ball python. Both are very good pets to have. Just keep them apart.;-)


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I had 3 pirahna. Not sure if that's considered exotic, but you couldn't get them anywhere around here.


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got a Rose Haired Tarantula yesterday. I will try to post some pics of her and my others soon.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> awww i am thinking about finding a rescue ferret but i don't know how well it'd get along with my dogs when i had it out for playtime.


My ferret holds her own against my dog (beagle/shepherd mix), I've heard they scare cats pretty easily. They are carnivores and don't back down too easily.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Used to have a ball-python. He was awesome. Then we moved and the parents made me get rid of him


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was a teen, I made money by breeding ferrets for fun and profit. Now I just have a fat Aussie cattledog, though.


----------



## C. Dean (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt023


----------



## leper65 (Jan 14, 2007)

Did someone say snakes ?

Charlie - Vietnamese Blue Beauty Ratsnake (juvenile)










Angus - Cornsnake










Ty - Cornsnake (2 months old)


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Nice snakes, I used to have a beautiful California Kingsnake, black with yellow rings, found in it my backyard, very aggressive hunter, it lived for years in an aquarium.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Dreadnought said:


> I'm not really a fan of snakes, I just don't dig on lizards. I'm not squeamish, just don't like the spawn of Satan.
> 
> Here's my ferret. People are just as ignorant of pet laws as they are of gun laws. "Aren't ferrets illegal?"


i'm with you on snakes.
and as for ferrets, the WERE illegal in Mass (no surprise there) until about 8 years aog.


----------



## leper65 (Jan 14, 2007)

When we were in Michigan ferrets were illegal, That changed in the mid to late nineties I think. We moved to NC in '92 and have had ferrets on a few occasions. They were great fun! We called them Carpet Sharks.


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't really have any interest in ferrets, I'm a dog fan, but I don't see any reason for them to be illegal, check out the movie "kindergarten cop"....my states "governator" has one, and I say, if Arnold can do it, why not everyone else? LOL


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

DjSaneR said:


> I had 3 pirahna. Not sure if that's considered exotic, but you couldn't get them anywhere around here.


In college one night, we got drunk and decided that we needed a pirahna. Apparently it was a good party that night because a week later we still thought it was a good idea so me and two buddy's called a bunch of pet shops until we found one that carried them so we went and bought one.

Some of the best fun was placing bets on which goldfish it would eat first.


----------

